# P1148 code 98 Frontier



## jmdjmd (Apr 6, 2007)

I have a 98 Frontier and the service engine soon light appeared.

The code is P1148 Closed Loop Control Fault. Can someone trll me what this may entail to correct?

Regards, JMD


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

It would be the front heated oxygen sensor circiut having a problem.


----------

